# Missing Rear Doors



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

I am interested in a 2 horse trailer that is missing the back doors. How hard is it to find replacements or fabricate new ones?


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

have to get it bought right, but any compentent weld shop should be able to make new doors.


----------

